
107x Faster Image Processing (Grayscale) in C# - ltcode
https://www.programmingalgorithms.com/algorithm/grayscale
======
wmu
107x faster than what? This algorithm is well known, I've seen the equation
many years ago.

~~~
lovelearning
Yeah, I expected some new algorithm, given the domain name. Looks like all the
improvement is simply due to using raw pointer operations. Well, that would
make anything 'N'x faster, nothing special there.

